# Wal-Mart



## Neodogg (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm sorry if this offends anyone, but I have not stopped laughing from looking at this website:

www.peopleofwalmart.com


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

yea.. My ex sent that to me and it's really hilarious!!!


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Riiight! We all think that's funny!

Now, how about what Walmart is doing to the country:
Here

and here:

and here:

Yep! Walmart is the American dream. We want more companies just like Walmart!


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

nevermind


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Walmart is helping my poor self out with their lower prices right now. I'm thankful they're there.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

My wife is visiting Walmart almost every day.

Their $4.00 perscriptions have helped a lot of people and others sre starting to copy that pricing.


----------



## cowdog80 (Oct 14, 2009)

Whoever developed that site is pure genius.

Eric
Greensboro, NC
Woodworkers Store


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Geez Neodogg

I couldn't stop clicking

thanks

I think.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

EEngineer, this is why my wife and I no longer will shop at Wal-Mart. I know that there aren't a lot of people who have the ability to, but we are willing to pay slightly (and I do mean slightly) higher prices for shop and goes so that we do not have to support this business and it's practices.

I'm not trying to put down folks that choose to shop there. Hell, growing up my father worked for Wal-Mart (Pharmacist) and we shopped there very regularly (my parents still do). However, I don't agree with their lowest price no matter the cost philosophy. It is unconscionable when you think about it in larger terms than yourself. The broader impact that extra dollar or two you save has on other businesses (both small and corporate) is just to great to justify it for me. So, I don't shop there.

That being said, PeopleOfWalMart is a funny site. I find nothing cruel about making fun of those who choose to walk out of their front door looking like that. Your choice, your consequences. Hell, it almost makes me want to go walk the store just to look for people like that.

~DB


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

THIS IS JUSTS TOO FUNNY!!! Hey, I think I've seen a couple of these people…LMAO. As the saying goes…"Only at Walmart" [GRIN] Thanks this made my day :>)


----------



## Neodogg (Jan 6, 2009)

it's "almost" and addictive website, and I agree with DannyBoy, the choice to put the "outfit" on and walk out their door, no gun to the head, just people not caring.


----------

